# My Oblit



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

well, i had gotten an oblit that was missing it's head a week ago. I used a 3rd ED khorne beserker head (no helmet) for it. here it is primed.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

The picture is really too blurry to see any detail. Is it possible to get a clearer shot?

Having seen the pre-primed model in another thread I think it looks fine. Anything is better than the ugly heads GW supply with the model.

Grish


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

here is is with the first flesh tone layer on. I used Dwarf flesh for it.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

cool, simple yet effectivem lends more aggrssion to an other wise lumbering stooge. I like.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

All right! time to do some more painting on this. going to start some armor panels right now. First step being Mechrite red.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

here it is with the mechrite red applied to the armor.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

OK! Just started to do a coat of chainmail to the armor's trim and the blades.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

I got a little more done to it now


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

last update for tonight on it.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

so, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it'll turn out great! Keep it up!


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

thank you very much!


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, working on it right now. think I'm almost done


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

alrighty! i just finished it, but, darn camera batteries just crapped out T_T' going to have pics up later tonight of it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think you have a good choice of colors going on. 

Its difficult to judge by the last pic you uploaded, but compared to the fleshtones, the steel trim and armor/weapon color seems really flat, and everything looks unusually glossy. What type of paint are you using, latex or enamel? It might be worth doing a slight ink-wash on the weapons especially, mixing a dark brown and a black or dark gray, and shading down the crevices in the weapons. And then maybe a quick metal highlight dry-brush on the leading edges of the blades and barrels. the same sort of wash also works wonders under chins and in mouths to add depth.

Feel free to ignore me if I'm telling you stuff you already know or did since that last pic!

Cheers,
K


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

the pics are literally each paint that is being applied. the flesh tone has been washed, then the armor started to be painted. I just finished washing it. TY for the reply


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok! so here it is done!


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

C&C wanted on how I can paint better.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Its pretty good so far. I think that you should add some wash on the flesh.

Edit: it seems like you already have... hmm.... what kind of wash did you use? I feel that it just hasn't got the touch yet.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

anything else i could do too?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay. Well I think that another layer of Mechrite Red to brighten it a bit. I'd go with 75% Mechrite Red and 25% Blood Red and highlight the armor.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

how do you highlight? I'm being totally serious


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Pick one of the colours which you have already painted and mix a tone very slightly lighter, wether you use a white to lighten the tone or another colour. For example you could go to orange from red. Then you very carefully trace along each of the raised lines on the surfacevwith a thin line. Once that is dry make a tone slightly lighter again and trace the edges making sure to use a much thinner line then before. Finally do a very light tone, nearly white, and go over the edges again, you don't need to create a solid line at this stage. Just pick out the areas where a lot of light will hit, corners and such.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

For the flesh i would recommend doing another wash or 2 to get it a lot darker, and then highlight it back up again.

So:

wash the flesh

Repaint the base colour over the wash, but don't cover the wash in the recesses

mix a little bleached bone in with your base colour, and do a very fine highlight on the raised parts of the skin.

that should help it pop.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Very Khorney, I love it.


----------

